# Snap Caps



## holmqer (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there either a supplier of parts to make snap on caps or a guide to making ones own parts?

When I think of commercial fountain pens that I like, my Lamy 2000 or my Aurora come to mind, both of which have snap caps. There are a few kits with snap caps, but most have threaded caps.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's one I played with which used the nib section from an old Shaeffer.  I'm not too happy with the overall design, particularly the step, but if I were do do another, I would use a similar approach.  Note the little square pin-like protrusions at the bottom of the nib holder.  I found a brass tube that was a little snug fit over these and though it is a little looser than I would like, seems to work.  

If I was starting from scratch, I would use little round headed pins and try to find a tube that was snug or better yet, cut a groove in the cap to snap in.  I'm sure there are other methods - best source is old pens.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 25, 2009)

I think what I'll need to do is buy an assortment of snap rings and just fool around with them to see what I can accomplish.


----------

